# Flowering Begins August 12th



## Hyperbrandon (Aug 12, 2008)

Well my girls just started doing there twang. What you all think? The first one is a runt I have. Only about 3-4 foot tall. It came from some bag seed. The last one is the biggest of the group. About 6 foot or so. 

*Bagseed*



*Whitewidow*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 12, 2008)

Looks great ...Keep doing what your doing ..Your Ladies look 2be enjoying it..


----------



## FourTwenty (Aug 13, 2008)

very nice. keep up the good work!!!

wish mine would hurry up lol:hitchair:


----------



## zipflip (Aug 13, 2008)

mine are right bout long side urs as well. looks excellent.


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Aug 13, 2008)

Thx guys. Yea I'm really excited about the whitewidow. Will be my first time with this strain. And i cant wait ether. They should be ready by late September to mid October I hope.

zipflip when u start yours? I started early April from seed.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Aug 13, 2008)

They look awesome, that WW should grab you right by the pooper!!


----------



## Melissa (Aug 13, 2008)

*looking good :aok: im so looking forward to october :48:*


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Aug 13, 2008)

You and me both _melissa_. And man _godspeedsuckah_ I sure hope so. I'm going for a more uplifting high then a couch lock type high. I can't stand getting high and then falling asleep.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm curious how you can pick the day your plants start flowering when you are outside?


----------



## FlyingNatural (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey,
Good going  I have a few WW outside myself  becareful of that big patch of poison ivy behind your plants. I had a bad experience with P.Ivy vines whilst setting up a plot in the fall. I was tearing out vines to dig holes,little did I know who the vines belonged to....... Ivy. I was working hard and sweating alot (scratching places). Yada,yada,yada....... Head to toe (and everywhere in between) misery. hahaha I can laugh now,be safe and keep up the great work!!!


----------



## cafromtheway (Aug 13, 2008)

mine will probably look like that in about a week  here is my thread 

if you look up Finally starting to bud? on threads you will see my plant


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Aug 13, 2008)

FlyingNatural said:
			
		

> Hey,
> Good going  I have a few WW outside myself  becareful of that big patch of poison ivy behind your plants. I had a bad experience with P.Ivy vines whilst setting up a plot in the fall. I was tearing out vines to dig holes,little did I know who the vines belonged to....... Ivy. I was working hard and sweating alot (scratching places). Yada,yada,yada....... Head to toe (and everywhere in between) misery. hahaha I can laugh now,be safe and keep up the great work!!!



You no that's funny. Because I did the same thing.  I had it really bad. Legs, head, back, arms and even my balls.  It was horrible. Thx for the looking out tho man.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 13, 2008)

hyper---- ya asasked when i started mine... i started mine from seed bout erly april too an put em outside the first week of may


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Aug 13, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I'm curious how you can pick the day your plants start flowering when you are outside?



I didn't think your could.



			
				zipflip said:
			
		

> hyper---- ya asasked when i started mine... i started mine from seed bout erly april too an put em outside the first week of may



Nice man you should be right there with me then come harvest.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 13, 2008)

Hyperbrandon said:
			
		

> You and me both _melissa_. And man _godspeedsuckah_ I sure hope so. I'm going for a more uplifting high then a couch lock type high. I can't stand getting high and then falling asleep.


 

then may I suggest trichs 40-60....I like to be active as well...get yourself a Microscope 60x-100x, at radio shack....$12...start to watchthem in late september...1st of October....Good luck and keep us posted





420


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 13, 2008)

Sweet grow buddy.


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Aug 13, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> then may I suggest trichs 40-60....I like to be active as well...get yourself a Microscope 60x-100x, at radio shack....$12...start to watchthem in late september...1st of October....Good luck and keep us posted
> 420



Ok wait.... So I'll wanna go with 40(clear) and 60(amber)?


----------



## FlyingNatural (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey,
The balls was the "in between" I was talking about  Live & learn and itch you balls off  I did'nt even end up using the grow spot that gave me the Ivy after all


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Aug 13, 2008)

FlyingNatural said:
			
		

> Hey,
> The balls was the "in between" I was talking about  Live & learn and itch you balls off  I did'nt even end up using the grow spot that gave me the Ivy after all



Lol I do. I just no what not to touch now.  I also got chiggers really bad.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 14, 2008)

Hyperbrandon said:
			
		

> Ok wait.... So I'll wanna go with 40(clear) and 60(amber)?


 
yes that is when i flush...By the time i actually Harvest i would say no more then 50/50....I did some at 60-40...and is a good pain killer but makes me Lazy and not want to do anything..I Like to be energized..You will find what you like best...I like mine the way i do them.. 


KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Aug 14, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> yes that is when i flush...By the time i actually Harvest i would say no more then 50/50....I did some at 60-40...and is a good pain killer but makes me Lazy and not want to do anything..I Like to be energized..You will find what you like best...I like mine the way i do them..
> 
> 
> KEEP M GREEN



I'm the same man. I love the up high. It actually helps me do more stuff. Also when u say 40/60. Is that the hole plant? So I would need to look over the hole plant and determine what 40% is clear and what 60% is amber correct?


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Aug 14, 2008)

Hyperbrandon said:
			
		

> You and me both _melissa_. And man _godspeedsuckah_ I sure hope so. I'm going for a more uplifting high then a couch lock type high. I can't stand getting high and then falling asleep.



So long as that particular strain of white widow is sativa dominate than you will get a more euphoric stone.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 14, 2008)

Hyperbrandon said:
			
		

> I'm the same man. I love the up high. It actually helps me do more stuff. Also when u say 40/60. Is that the hole plant? So I would need to look over the hole plant and determine what 40% is clear and what 60% is amber correct?


 

40% cloudy...60%ambr...just take a sample bud from lower plant...put it on a white piece of paper....and look at it..inside scope look to see if its what you want...if not wait a few more days..then check in again...when they get where you want them then Harvest her..Good luck and be sure to leave a smoke report


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Aug 14, 2008)

Will do 4u2. Also check this out. Having some problems with my leaves








For your viewing pleasures.


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Aug 19, 2008)

*Update:*
There still doing good. Some miner yellowing but nothing much. What you all think?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 19, 2008)

looking good


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Aug 19, 2008)

Thx BuddyLuv. Yo can anyone guesstimate on how much yield I might get?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 19, 2008)

How many do you have and how healthy are they? There are a lot of factors including strain.


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Aug 19, 2008)

I have 2 that size. And I have 3 others about 4 1/2-5 1/2 foot tall. There White Widow. There all pretty healthy to. I've had no major problems with them. Other then some leaves yellowing and falling off. But I was told that its natural for outdoor grows.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice pine ladies.lol.... Is it bug issues?


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Aug 20, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Nice pine ladies.lol.... Is it bug issues?



Wait I'm confused???? lol Man wake N bake was amazing today. :holysheep:


----------



## Melissa (Aug 24, 2008)

*:holysheep: that picture of the bug totally freaked me out :rofl: ,,omg time for another hit i think :48: oh yeah looking good hyperbrandon :aok:

ohh harvest is going to be so much fun eace:*


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Aug 24, 2008)

look'n good, brandon...

now... if you DON'T want that couch-lock type stone... you want to harvest BEFORE you start getting amber trichs...

the ripenning of the trichs goes like this... clear - cloudy - amber - black

clear - no very psychoactive yet
cloudy - the "head stone" it sound like you want
amber - the "body stone" that you don't want
black - trichs are toast now (gone bad - overripe)

so... it sounds like you want to harvest at cloudy trich stage. I would wait until you _just _start to see the trichs go amber (minimal clear now, almost all cloudy)


----------



## Old Hippie (Aug 24, 2008)

[email protected]@kin Good MAN! Cant wait for the swweeeeet October BUD! Keep it GREEN my Friend
PEACE:48:


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Aug 24, 2008)

*melissa*
Yea I no. You should see the bug itself. Thats the shell.

*That crazy vancouver guy*
Yea cloudy is what I'll be going for. Thx for the post you description was very useful.

*Old Hippie*
Thx man. And I no october is gonna be great this year.



More pictures coming soon guys/girls. Thought I'd give it a break for a min so you can see something new. I'll upload tomorrow or some time next week.


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Aug 25, 2008)

*Update:*
Got some Good news and some Bad news.

*Bad News:*  
Well its been raining and raining and raining for the last 2 weeks. The smaller ladies that I had. A total of 4 are now on the verge of dieing. Can anyone tell me what happen? I believe it was do to pore drainage. There was just to much water I think.




*Good News:*  
The big girls are still coming along great. I think I need to feed them more. I need to start testing my PH. I currently do not do so.


----------



## FourTwenty (Aug 25, 2008)

looking good bro


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks man. To bad for the little girls tho. I really wanted them to survive. I have 1 to go. But it seems her days are coming to a end. Just have to wait and see. The widow ladies are doing great tho. Starting to pack on the trichromes as well. You can see them in the newer pictures.


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Aug 29, 2008)

Can any one tell me what causes *leaves to curl under*? Is that a over watering or nute problem? That's the only thing I can think of. Any ideas?


​


----------



## cafromtheway (Aug 29, 2008)

I think its just from it trying to put most of its energy into budding mines starting to look like that to. I have a question Ive got a plant growing and it seems to look like yours besides that yours is a monster and i was wondering if its white widow because I just used bagseed. Heres some pics by the way I had a spidermite problem but fixed that so thats why the leaves look like that I will post more pics to come


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Aug 30, 2008)

cafromtheway said:
			
		

> I think its just from it trying to put most of its energy into budding mines starting to look like that to. I have a question Ive got a plant growing and it seems to look like yours besides that yours is a monster and i was wondering if its white widow because I just used bagseed. Heres some pics by the way I had a spidermite problem but fixed that so thats why the leaves look like that I will post more pics to come


I honestly do not no my friend. She looks good and healthy tho. And if you wanna see a monster go look for a Old Hippie thread.


----------



## cafromtheway (Aug 30, 2008)

Ive got another question... theres been all these hurricanes coming and alot of rain comes with that I was wondering if rain makes the trichromes fall off anyone know?


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Aug 30, 2008)

Trichromes are water soluble. The Trichromes will not fall off when it rains.


----------



## Hick (Aug 31, 2008)

Hyperbrandon said:
			
		

> Trichromes are water soluble. The Trichromes will not fall off when it rains.


._stoners_.. Trichromes are "not" water soluble.
 I know you meant that...


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Aug 31, 2008)

See I'm not even to sure myself. But thanks Hick. The trichromes wont come off in the rain tho right?


----------



## cafromtheway (Sep 2, 2008)

Everyone post  pics of your progress I'm going to when I get home today I wanna see how you guys are doing


----------



## cafromtheway (Sep 2, 2008)

Heres some new pics... I wish those spider mites never have gotten to it :cry: 
but o well this is my second time I will keep learning as I go  






this pic is just one part of the plant for some reason it splitted into a Y shape on its own lol


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Sep 4, 2008)

*Update:*
Well its seems I'm having a few problems. First off the last 3 days its been raining its arse off and the winds are up to 30 mph. Today is the last day of that weather tho. Besides that I have allot of weird leaves curling and browning but not falling off. The stem of the leaves are still green.


​
*Also:*
I think I might be getting some *bud rot*. Does anyone no anything more about it and maybe explain it to me. Or maybe confirm that that is what it is or isn't.


​


----------



## cafromtheway (Sep 4, 2008)

another update ... Anyone know how much longer... A guess or something will help.I havent been really paying attention to how long its been flowering but i think around 2 to 3 weeks







this pic is the very bottom buds


----------



## cafromtheway (Sep 4, 2008)

heres another


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Sep 5, 2008)

cafromtheway are you trying to take my shine? lol Ummm I would say you have more like 4-6 weeks left.


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Sep 11, 2008)

*Update:*
Well everything's going great so far. The ladies are loving the weather as of right now. 85's for the high and low 70's at night. There starting to pack on the wait aswell. I say maybe 2-4 weeks at the longest before harvest. I cant wait. :watchplant:

Any who enjoy the show.


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 11, 2008)

I love when my girls are Pleasingly PLUMP! LOL 
And my woman pleasingly plump too!.:hubba:  Your's are looking PHAT!
Kool Grow Dude!
      :yeahthat: :headbang2: :aok: :banana: :joint: 
Peace


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 11, 2008)

Hyperbrandon said:
			
		

> See I'm not even to sure myself. But thanks Hick. The trichromes wont come off in the rain tho right?


 Mine never lose any trics and we have some STRONG weather here LOL check my thread LOL
:48:


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Sep 11, 2008)

Thx OH. There doing OK I think. I wish they were a little bit bigger. But hey I still got a couple weeks to go. This is only my second grow outdoors. My first was horrible. They all died do to me over feeding the seedlings. I really cant wait till next May/April. I've done allot of pre-planing for this coming year.


----------



## abby475 (Sep 12, 2008)

looks great


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Sep 13, 2008)

*Thx abby475.*

Man I'm a little nervous today. Tonight we are supposed to get some winds up to 40mph:holysheep:. Damn that Tropical Storm Ike.


----------



## FourTwenty (Sep 13, 2008)

Hyperbrandon said:
			
		

> *Thx abby475.*
> 
> Man I'm a little nervous today. Tonight we are supposed to get some winds up to 40mph:holysheep:. Damn that Tropical Storm Ike.



might wanna stake em up then


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Sep 13, 2008)

I took some old wood trim I had. Its about a 2 inches wide. Nailed down in the grow next to them and tied them to it. I hope all is well. I have yet to see any major winds. But I am get winds around 20mphs.


----------



## cafromtheway (Sep 14, 2008)

Your plants are lookin good hyper ... that first pic with the clouds in the back should be in a hightimes magazine... its now my background pic on my iphone lol


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Sep 14, 2008)

Thank you *cafromtheway*. I'm really glad you like it. Did you find the *hidden ladybug* on that picture?


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Sep 15, 2008)

*Small update*
The buds are getting a real strong *mint smell* to them now. Does anyone no if this is common in white widow strains? 

Well my ladies lived threw the weather. I was really worried last night. Them 40mphs winds are plant killers. My poor tomatoes got slaughtered.


----------



## cafromtheway (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm not sure but I'm having a problem with my plant...the top buds aren't  looking so good ,the hairs look dead and it doesn't smell to good while the bottom hairs are crystalized and stink. Any idea what could be the problem?


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Sep 18, 2008)

*:holysheep: BAD NEWS*
Well I've been gotten. I can't believe this. There all gone pots and everything. I'm so pissed off right now I can't think straight. I think I know who did it. I got some neighborhood kids that some times walk through my woods. I thought I had a pretty good area but I guess I thought wrong.


----------



## cafromtheway (Sep 19, 2008)

omg are you serous? Im sorry to hear that


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 19, 2008)

:shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:  Thats way wrong dude! sorry!


----------



## Lerona (Sep 20, 2008)

Man, that sucks! I've only got 1 going, and she's real small. She's going to be 1 long bud.(about 18 inches) I'll post some pics as soon as I install my software to my camera on my pc.


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Sep 21, 2008)

*Update* _*Got some good news.*_
*Well I found one. I decided today I would take a little walk/look around. The area I live in has a couple kids around here so I figured it had to be one of them.The bastard that took it was only 13 years old. The thing is the kid that took it is the son of a close friend to me. I took back what was mine. I also gave a call to my buddy and gave him a peace of my mind. Hell I smoke with this guy on the regular so he completely understood were I was coming from. Needless to say I got one of my babies back. And the kid got him a nice butt whooping. 

The bad thing is. It looks to be in bad shape. I'll post some pictures when I get the time. The other was twice the size but the kid swears he has no clue about the other plant. Hell I'm glad to get one back.*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 21, 2008)

wow...that sucks my friend...i was just thinking about where I was going to plant next summers grow and my biggest concern is the kids cutting threw..They need to be weel hidden...I know i will lose some of my crops...but thats the way it is...I know these were on your property but if they are alloud to walk threw easy then they will...and when kids see them they take them right away...why dont they ever wait for them to be finished..lol..anyway  glad to hear you retrieved one...and with some GREEN MOJO  She will be just fine..take care and be safe


420


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 22, 2008)

man I hate to hear that, get a dog


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Sep 23, 2008)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> man I hate to hear that, get a dog



I got 3 dogs. There just fat and lazy.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 23, 2008)

haha I  hear that, I have a full grown doberman that keeps the kids on the other side of the fence Atleast ya got one back! Live and learn right..


----------



## cafromtheway (Sep 25, 2008)

Update!  so apparently the bottom buds look way better than the cola buds theres trichlomes all over the bottom but none what so ever at the top but its starting to seem like the its getting better ... the hairs are starting to grow back out. Im not sure if was from me spraying pesticide and it burnt the plant but I think it will be ok. Anyone know how much longer I might have?
sorry for the quality the pictures were off a phone


----------



## cafromtheway (Sep 26, 2008)

anybody have a clue how much longer??


----------

